# Check this out



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

What was this guy thinking


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I remember that. Just for show. Lol


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

It's cool looking but useless 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I wonder if it floats


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah like a rock. Useless


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Would have been cool if it would have been on a 4 wheeler that could actually turn all 8.


----------

